# عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب



## carcass (5 مايو 2007)

سؤال 1:-
اذا كان عيسى بن مريم هو الله تعالى الله  كان عاش مع البشر و يأكل مثلنا و عذب من طرف عباده ولم يصتطع فعل أي شيء أنا أفهمت من هذا أنه بشر مثلنا و أرسل ليبلغ رسالة ?????

سؤال 2:-
كيف تفسرون هذه الأيات من كتاب الله 
قال الله تعالى {وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً }النساء157

قال الله تعالى {يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ انتَهُواْ خَيْراً لَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللّهُ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً }النساء171

قال الله تعالى {إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ }آل عمران55


----------



## Abo Daniel (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

سؤال 1:-
اذا كان عيسى بن مريم هو الله تعالى الله كان عاش مع البشر و يأكل مثلنا و عذب من طرف عباده ولم يصتطع فعل أي شيء أنا أفهمت من هذا أنه بشر مثلنا و أرسل ليبلغ رسالة ?????

سؤال 2:-
كيف تفسرون هذه الأيات من كتاب الله 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سلام ونعمه اخي العزيز

انا اسف جدا سؤالك الاول انا مش فاهمه ممكن يكون قله فهم مني......

اما بالنسبه للسؤال الثاني ...
من قال لك اننا كمسحيين نعترف بما هو مكتوب انه من الله 
ومن قال لك اننا مطالبون بتفسير مالا نعترف به

اعتقد ان هذا الرد سبب لك صدمه


----------



## Twin (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي carcass*

*أولاً *​*مرحباً بك معنا*​*ثانياً*​


carcass قال:


> سؤال 1:-
> اذا كان عيسى بن مريم هو الله تعالى الله كان عاش مع البشر و يأكل مثلنا و عذب من طرف عباده ولم يصتطع فعل أي شيء أنا أفهمت من هذا أنه بشر مثلنا و أرسل ليبلغ رسالة ?????


 
*نرجو توضيح السؤال *
*أو أن تسألي سؤال مباشر ...مثل*
*هلي يكون السيد المسيح هو الله ؟*
*أو هل يكون الله بشراً ؟*​ 


carcass قال:


> سؤال 2:-
> كيف تفسرون هذه الأيات من كتاب الله
> قال الله تعالى {وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً }النساء157
> 
> ...


 
*أخي أو أختي*
*نحن لا نفسر الأيات القرانية بهذا القسم *
*قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية*​*





 اذا كان في عندك اي سؤال عن المسيحية او الايمان المسيحي, اذن اطرح سؤالك في هذا القسم, سنكون سعديين بالاجابـــة*

*متفقون *
*أما لو أردتي تفسيرهم علي أيدي المسيحين فأذهبي بهم لقسم الحوار الأسلامي*
*بمنتدانا "منتدي الكنيسة العربية*"​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Christian Knight (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



carcass قال:


> سؤال 1:-
> اذا كان عيسى بن مريم هو الله تعالى الله  كان عاش مع البشر و يأكل مثلنا و عذب من طرف عباده ولم يصتطع فعل أي شيء أنا أفهمت من هذا أنه بشر مثلنا و أرسل ليبلغ رسالة ?????


*اسمحلى اصلحلك معلوماتك لان المسيح ليس مجرد بشر وانما هو الله الذى خلقنى وخلقك وخلق كل شىء وتجسد لاجلنا وفدانا*


carcass قال:


> سؤال 2:-
> كيف تفسرون هذه الأيات من كتاب الله



*وما دليلك انه كتاب الله؟؟
لو عندك رد افتح موضوع بقسم الحوار الاسلامى واثبت لنا انه كتاب الله*


----------



## hany_eltyep (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

لاحول ولا قوة الابالله صدق الله العظيم وبلغ رسولة الكريم ياسيدي الفاضل انا لم تامن بالقران فقد كفرت با
لانجيل والتوراة والزابوار نحن المسلمين نامن بجميع الرسل وجميع الكتب السماوية 


​


----------



## Twin (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخ هاني*

*أولاً*
*مرحباُ بك معنا *
*وثانياً*


hany_eltyep قال:


> لاحول ولا قوة الابالله صدق الله العظيم وبلغ رسولة الكريم ياسيدي الفاضل انا لم تامن بالقران فقد كفرت با​
> لانجيل والتوراة والزابوار نحن المسلمين نامن بجميع الرسل وجميع الكتب السماوية ​


 
*لا أعتقد أنه لابد أن أؤمن *
*بما تؤمن به أنت*
*فأنا أؤمن بشئ أخر غيرالذي تؤمن أنت به*

*أنت تؤمن بالأنجيل والتوراه وهذا رائع*
*ولكنك تنعتهم بالتحريف كما يقال  *
*أذاً فكيف تؤمن بهم ؟؟؟؟*
*أتناقض نفسك !!!!!!!!!*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## برنابا01 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخ هاني*
> 
> *أولاً*
> ...



نحن نؤمن بالانجيل الحق الذي انزل على سيدنا المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام
 ولا نؤمن بما تم تحريفه وكذلك التوراة نؤمن بها كما نزلت على سيدنا موسى عليه السلام
لا كما تم تغير وتبديل اياتها


----------



## Christian Knight (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



برنابا01 قال:


> نحن نؤمن بالانجيل الحق الذي انزل على سيدنا المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام
> ولا نؤمن بما تم تحريفه وكذلك التوراة نؤمن بها كما نزلت على سيدنا موسى عليه السلام
> لا كما تم تغير وتبديل اياتها



*واين هو ذلك الانجيل الحق المزعوم الذى تدعون انه انزل على المسيح؟
هل لديكم نسخة منه لتقارنوها بما هو بين ايدينا وتثبتوا زعم التحريف ام انكم تؤمنون بكتاب خيالى لا وجود له؟*


----------



## برنابا01 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

لا توجد لدينا نسخة من الانجيل ولكن لدينا الاحكام الموجودة به كونها لا تتعارض مع القرآن كون الكل كلام الله ولا تغير لكلماته

ونؤمن به كون سيدنا محمد اخبرنا به


----------



## Christian Knight (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



برنابا01 قال:


> لا توجد لدينا نسخة من الانجيل ولكن لدينا الاحكام الموجودة به كونها لا تتعارض مع القرآن كون الكل كلام الله ولا تغير لكلماته
> 
> ونؤمن به كون سيدنا محمد اخبرنا به



*ونحن لا نؤمن ان القران من عند الله لانه يتعارض مع الانجيل
ونؤمن بالانجيل والتوراة وجميع الاسفار الالهية التى يحتويها الكتاب المقدس وننزه الله عن الاتهام بأنه اهمل فى الحفاظ على كتابه*


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخ برنابا 1*



برنابا01 قال:


> نحن نؤمن بالانجيل الحق الذي انزل على سيدنا المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام


 
*أتعلم أن الأنجيل المنزل هذا !!!!!!!!!!!*
*هو هو الذي بين أيدينا الأن وهو هو ما نؤمن به *
*مع أني أعترض علي لفظ التنزيل ولكن !!!!*​ 


برنابا01 قال:


> ولا نؤمن بما تم تحريفه وكذلك التوراة نؤمن بها كما نزلت على سيدنا موسى عليه السلام
> لا كما تم تغير وتبديل اياتها



*لا إله الا المسيح*
*من أين أتيت بهذه المعلومة الزائفة أن الأنجيل تحرف والتوراه بدلت*

*يا حبيبي لا يوجد كلام بدون دليل*
*أعطنا التوراه الغير مبدله والأنجيل غير المحرف*
*لنؤمن به نحن أيضاً*
*مش حرام عليك تحرمنا من الهداية دية*
*وعجبي*

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخ برنابا 1*



برنابا01 قال:


> لا توجد لدينا نسخة من الانجيل ولكن لدينا الاحكام الموجودة به
> كونها لا تتعارض مع القرآن


 
*كيف لا يكون معك نسخه من الأنجيل الصحيح الغير محرف*
*وتقول بذات الوقت ولكن لدينا الأحكام الموجودة به*

*كيف لك أن تستخلص أحكام الأنجيل الصحيح وتستخلص أحكام التوراه الصحيحة*
*وهو ليسا بيدك*
*أهذا كلام يعقل ؟؟؟؟؟*
*وعجبي*​


برنابا01 قال:


> كون الكل كلام الله ولا تغير لكلماته


 
*الي هنا متفون *
*فالكل كلام الله ولا تغير لكلاماته*
*الله العظيم القدير الكامل *
*لايغير كلماته .............. وهذا عظيم*
*ولكن السؤال هنا*

*أيترك كلماته تتبدل وتحرف علي هوي البشر ؟؟؟؟*
*أليس هذا يدل علي عجز الله !!!!!!*

*وهل يرضي الله العظيم المحب أن يهلك ما يقارب من ثلاث أرباع العالم بسبب هذا الكلام المحرف ويخلص المسلمون فقط  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أترك لك الأجابة علي هذا السؤال*
*بينك وبين نفسك فقط*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*
سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Basilius (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*يا دي انجيل عيسى 
هو فين انجيل عيسى دة ؟؟
واشمعنى انجيل متغيرتش و عيسى اسمة هو اللي اتغير ؟
فين الانجيل دة 
ولو هوكان فية  نفس احكام القران لية نزل القران بعدة ؟ 
اذن فما هو جديد القران ؟ 

من يتكلم المفروض يتكلم بدليل و سند موجود *


----------



## meriem (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

السلام عليك و رحمة الله و بركته انا مشاركة جديدة بالمنتدى و اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هدا الموضوع 
[لا اله الا الله و محمد رسول الله


----------



## برنابا01 (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

نحن لا يسعنا الا ان نقول
قل يا اهل الكتاب تعالوا الى كلمة سواء الا نعبد الا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا
فهل هذا صعب عليكم


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخ برنابا 1*



برنابا01 قال:


> نحن لا يسعنا الا ان نقول
> قل يا اهل الكتاب تعالوا الى كلمة سواء الا نعبد الا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا
> فهل هذا صعب عليكم


 
*لا إله الآ المسح*

*يا حبيبي من قال لك وضحك عليك أننا نشرك بالله*
*هذا الكلام ضعيف وليس به أدني صحة*
*ويدل علي عجز أثباتكم غير ذالك*

*من قال لك أننا لا نؤمن بإله واحد خالق الكل *
*وبه وله الكل*

*يالله أرحمنا وأرحم عبيدك*
*ربنا ينور بصيرتكم *

*وليكون بركة*​*
سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت مريم*



meriem قال:


> السلام عليك و رحمة الله و بركته انا مشاركة جديدة بالمنتدى



*نورتينا يا مريم*
*ونتمني أن نراكي دوماً*
*كما أنتي بمعتقدك وإيمانا ولكن بمحبة أخوية*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## aymannassif (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

هما  لازم   يقولوا  ان  الانجيل  محرف  لانه  قال  على  لسان  السيد  المسيح  انه  هييجى  بعدى انبياء  كذبه .   وهما  مش  لاقيين  اى  مصدر  فى  الدنيا  بيتكلم  عن  نبيهم  محمد .  فمعلشى  اعزروهم


----------



## remorb (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

طبعاً لازم يقولوا إن الإنجيل محرف ... 
لكن هل يعلموا أن الكتاب المقدس قد أوحي الروح القدس، لأربعين كاتباً، لتسجيل تلك الأحداث المختلفة، في قصة كاملة مسلسلة وشاملة، وغير متقطعة الحلقات، وعلى نسق واحد برغم اختلاف زمن كتابتها الذي استغرق نحو 1600 عاماً؛ ودونها أربعون كاتباً في أماكن مختلفة وفي أوضاع اجتماعية وثقافية مختلفة. فقد شارك فيه ملوك وأنبياء وعلماء وأطباء وفلاسفة، وحكماء وشعراء، وصيادي أسماك، ورعاة غنم فقراء وجهلاء وبسطاء .
فقد كتب في حوالي 1600 عاماً انتهت عام 105 تقريباً بعد الميلاد.. 
بمعني أن العهد القديم أوحي به في حوالي ألف وخمسمائة عام قبل الميلاد. 
والعهد الجديد كله أوحي به في المائة سنة الأولي الميلادية..
وقد تم اكتشاف نسخ كثيرة منه في أعظم متاحف العالم كما تم اكتشاف مخطوطاته في وادي القمران وغيرها واكتشف منه عدة نسخ النسخة وكلها متطابقة. 
لكن السؤال من حرفه.. ولمصلحة من .. وأين النسخة الأصلية المدعي بوجودها.. هل اطلع عليها محمد؟!!! لماذا لم يخبر أصحابه بأن أهل الكتاب يحوزون كتابا محرفاً.. ؟؟؟
الرد على صحة الكتاب المقدس موجودة في موقع أخر من المنتدي...
الخلاصة هي: هل نؤمن بكتاب سماوي بين أيدي أجدادنا قبل ظهور الإسلام بحوالي 500 عام أم نؤمن بكتاب مؤلف من بشري مشكوك في صحته منقول معظمه بتحريف من الكتاب المقدس.. 
وما هو الجديد الذي جاء به هذا الكتاب...
جاء بقصص الأنبياء وحرف في القصص حسب ما لقن به، وغير الأسماء... مثلاً الميسح = عيسي  - يونان = يونس وإدريس وغيرها من الأسماء وجاء وأخطأ في بعض الأسماء وخلط بين الأجيال ونجد مثالا لذلك العذراء مريم حين قال مريم بنت عمران.. مثلاً.
لسنا هنا في مقارنة بين كتاب سماوي وكتاب أرضي... 
ولكن الغرض هنا من ذكر تحريف الكتاب المقدس هو لتتدعيم وجود محمد كنبي بالرغم من أن الكتاب المقدس أورد بأن من يأتي بعدي هم سراق ولصوص... وأنه سيأتي بعدي أنبياء كذبة... 
هذا هو الغرض من مقولتهم أن الكتاب المقدس محرف... 
كذبوا وصدقوا هم وورثتهم هذه الكذبة.. 
ضلوا وضللوا من ورثوهم.. 
ربنا معاهم.. ويهديهم إلي طريق الحق المسيح إلهنا الفادي..​


----------



## al7kem (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

يا اخي على اي اساس قامو بتنقيح هل كان عندهم الاكتاب الاصلي الذي استدلو به...؟ يقولو في كلمات مدسوسه اين الان جيل الاصلي الذي عرفو منه انه يوجد كلمات مدسوسه  ؟؟؟ فى والله لو هذا الكتاب من الله لما تنقح ...وارجو الاجابه وشكرا


----------



## برنابا01 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



remorb قال:


> طبعاً لازم يقولوا إن الإنجيل محرف ...
> لكن هل يعلموا أن الكتاب المقدس قد أوحي الروح القدس، لأربعين كاتباً، لتسجيل تلك الأحداث المختلفة، في قصة كاملة مسلسلة وشاملة، وغير متقطعة الحلقات، وعلى نسق واحد برغم اختلاف زمن كتابتها الذي استغرق نحو 1600 عاماً؛ ودونها أربعون كاتباً في أماكن مختلفة وفي أوضاع اجتماعية وثقافية مختلفة. فقد شارك فيه ملوك وأنبياء وعلماء وأطباء وفلاسفة، وحكماء وشعراء، وصيادي أسماك، ورعاة غنم فقراء وجهلاء وبسطاء .
> فقد كتب في حوالي 1600 عاماً انتهت عام 105 تقريباً بعد الميلاد..
> بمعني أن العهد القديم أوحي به في حوالي ألف وخمسمائة عام قبل الميلاد.
> ...








مين ضحك عليك وقلك انو النسخ متطابقة اذا بدك نسخة من المخطوطات التي وجدت في قمران 

اعطيك نسخ على بريدك 
او اعمل بحث عن مخطوطات البحر الميت وقم بتنزيلها
لترى كم نسخ الانجيل والتوراة متطابقة


----------



## Christian Knight (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



برنابا01 قال:


> مين ضحك عليك وقلك انو النسخ متطابقة اذا بدك نسخة من المخطوطات التي وجدت في قمران
> 
> اعطيك نسخ على بريدك
> او اعمل بحث عن مخطوطات البحر الميت وقم بتنزيلها
> لترى كم نسخ الانجيل والتوراة متطابقة




*مين اللى ضحك عليك انت يا برنابا وقال لك ان مخطوطات وادى قمران لا تتطابق مع ما هو بين ايدينا؟
فمخطوطات وادى قمران هى شهادة اخرى تضاف الى الاف الشهادات التى تحملها المخطوطات الاثرية على استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## استفانوس (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



برنابا01 قال:


> مين ضحك عليك وقلك انو النسخ متطابقة اذا بدك نسخة من المخطوطات التي وجدت في قمران
> 
> اعطيك نسخ على بريدك
> او اعمل بحث عن مخطوطات البحر الميت وقم بتنزيلها
> لترى كم نسخ الانجيل والتوراة متطابقة



*منتظرك يلا شغل عقلك​*


----------



## al7kem (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

لم اجد من يجيبني..........................؟


----------



## استفانوس (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*تفضل اسفين
انا معك​*


----------



## al7kem (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



al7kem قال:


> يا اخي على اي اساس قامو بتنقيح هل كان عندهم الاكتاب الاصلي الذي استدلو به...؟ يقولو في كلمات مدسوسه اين الان جيل الاصلي الذي عرفو منه انه يوجد كلمات مدسوسه  ؟؟؟ فى والله لو هذا الكتاب من الله لما تنقح ...وارجو الاجابه وشكرا


..


----------



## استفانوس (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



> يا اخي على اي اساس قامو بتنقيح هل كان عندهم الاكتاب الاصلي الذي استدلو به...؟ يقولو في كلمات مدسوسه اين الان جيل الاصلي الذي عرفو منه انه يوجد كلمات مدسوسه ؟؟؟ فى والله لو هذا الكتاب من الله لما تنقح ...وارجو الاجابه وشكرا



قد رد الاخ الفاضل remorb 
وهذا ماقاله
طبعاً لازم يقولوا إن الإنجيل محرف ... 
لكن هل يعلموا أن الكتاب المقدس قد أوحي الروح القدس، لأربعين كاتباً، لتسجيل تلك الأحداث المختلفة، في قصة كاملة مسلسلة وشاملة، وغير متقطعة الحلقات، وعلى نسق واحد برغم اختلاف زمن كتابتها الذي استغرق نحو 1600 عاماً؛ ودونها أربعون كاتباً في أماكن مختلفة وفي أوضاع اجتماعية وثقافية مختلفة. فقد شارك فيه ملوك وأنبياء وعلماء وأطباء وفلاسفة، وحكماء وشعراء، وصيادي أسماك، ورعاة غنم فقراء وجهلاء وبسطاء .
فقد كتب في حوالي 1600 عاماً انتهت عام 105 تقريباً بعد الميلاد.. 
بمعني أن العهد القديم أوحي به في حوالي ألف وخمسمائة عام قبل الميلاد. 
والعهد الجديد كله أوحي به في المائة سنة الأولي الميلادية..
وقد تم اكتشاف نسخ كثيرة منه في أعظم متاحف العالم كما تم اكتشاف مخطوطاته في وادي القمران وغيرها واكتشف منه عدة نسخ النسخة وكلها متطابقة. 
لكن السؤال من حرفه.. ولمصلحة من .. وأين النسخة الأصلية المدعي بوجودها.. هل اطلع عليها محمد؟!!! لماذا لم يخبر أصحابه بأن أهل الكتاب يحوزون كتابا محرفاً.. ؟؟؟
الرد على صحة الكتاب المقدس موجودة في موقع أخر من المنتدي...
الخلاصة هي: هل نؤمن بكتاب سماوي بين أيدي أجدادنا قبل ظهور الإسلام بحوالي 500 عام أم نؤمن بكتاب مؤلف من بشري مشكوك في صحته منقول معظمه بتحريف من الكتاب المقدس.. 
وما هو الجديد الذي جاء به هذا الكتاب...
جاء بقصص الأنبياء وحرف في القصص حسب ما لقن به، وغير الأسماء... مثلاً الميسح = عيسي - يونان = يونس وإدريس وغيرها من الأسماء وجاء وأخطأ في بعض الأسماء وخلط بين الأجيال ونجد مثالا لذلك العذراء مريم حين قال مريم بنت عمران.. مثلاً.
لسنا هنا في مقارنة بين كتاب سماوي وكتاب أرضي... 
ولكن الغرض هنا من ذكر تحريف الكتاب المقدس هو لتتدعيم وجود محمد كنبي بالرغم من أن الكتاب المقدس أورد بأن من يأتي بعدي هم سراق ولصوص... وأنه سيأتي بعدي أنبياء كذبة... 
هذا هو الغرض من مقولتهم أن الكتاب المقدس محرف... 
كذبوا وصدقوا هم وورثتهم هذه الكذبة.. 
ضلوا وضللوا من ورثوهم.. 
ربنا معاهم.. ويهديهم إلي طريق الحق المسيح إلهنا الفادي..


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*من قال ان هناك كلمات مدسوسة بكتاب الله؟ وهل تعلم اصلا ما معنى تنقيح يا مسلم؟ ام تعترض عن غير فهم؟*


----------



## استفانوس (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*طول بالك حبيبي
الظاهر وجعو راسه​*


----------



## al7kem (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

.


----------



## al7kem (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

Christian Knight يا اخي اريد ان اعرف ما هو التنقيح ..؟ ولماذا تم التنقيح ..؟ وعلى اي اساس استدلو على الصحه بعد التنقيح....؟ ولا تقول ان لم يتم حذف نصوص من الكتاب...وبخصوص الانبياء ارجو انت تقراء قصص الانبياء في القران الكريم الذي اصطفهم الله من البشر وقراء في كتابك عن قصص الانبياء ورجح عقلك وليس تعصبك في ايهم اجدر ان تكون اصلح لنبي من الله.....انا مسلم لا عطيك راي في النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بل اعطيك ماذا قالو النصارى عنه وبعد ذلك اسلمو وماذا قالو في القرأن الكريم وعلى فكره انهم علماء وليس اناس عادين...وشكرا


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*اولا التنقيح هو تعديل الترجمة للوصول الى اعلى درجة من الدقة لانه من المعروف ان الترجمات تتفاوت فى دقتها وذلك لا علاقة له لا بتحريف ولا بكلمات مدسوسة ولا بأى من التخريفات الاسلامية حول كتاب الله

ثانيا انا الذى ارجو منك ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس لانى بالفعل قرأت القرآن ورأيت ان كاتب القرآن سرق قصص الانبياء من الكتاب المقدس, ولأن السارق دائما ما يفضح نفسه فقد وقع كاتب القران فى اغلاط وتناقضات عدة عندما نقل هذه القصص فعلى سبيل المثال يذكر القران ان السيدة العذراء مريم هى اخت هارون وابنة عمران مع ان هارون وعمران عاشا قبل السيد العذراء ب1500عام!!!!!!!!!!
فبالعقل والمنطق, هل نصدق الكتاب المقدس وصاحب الكتاب المقدس (الله) ام من سرق كلام الله وادعى النبوة؟
وده رابط الكتاب المقدس لتقرأ وتقارن بنفسك:
http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/holybible/Read/arabicholybible/Bible.htm

ثالثا يا عزيزى انا اتحداك ان تأتينى بعاقل واحد اعتنق الاسلام بشرط ان يكون ذلك بشهادة مصدر غير اسلامى وانا فى المقابل مستعد ان اعطيك العديد من المواقع الاسلامية التى تعترف ان المسلمين يدخلون المسيحية افواجا يعنى شهد شاهد من اهلها.*


----------



## al7kem (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

ياخي كان عندها اخ اسمه هارون لماذا تصرون انه سيدنا هارون اخو موسى...الا يوجد الان احد اسمه بولس او بطرس اهو نفس الشخص الذي كتب العهد الجديد...؟ الاجابه لا تشابه اسمى.....اما عن التحريف انا متابع النقاش مع موحد بالله جزاه الله خير....انت تقول ان المواقع الاسلاميه تقول يوجد ناس تدخل المسيحيه وهذا شهاده منك على مصداقيتها....ياخي انا حاليا في امريكا ارى بعيني كم من المسيحين يدخلون الاسلام وبتصريح من التلفزيون الامريكي ان 25 الف يدخلون الاسلام سنويا..اما الغريب ان المواقع المسيحيه لم تذكر واحد دخل الاسلام وهذا عدم مصداقيه منها ....وشكرا


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*حبيبى القران حدد انها اخت هارون وابنة عمران وعمران هو ابو موسى وهارون فهل تعتقد ان اسم الاب واسم الاخ هو مجرد تشابه اسماء؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده غير ان مفسرى القرآن لم ينكروا انه هارون اخو موسى لكنهم ادعوا انها اخوة رمزية فى محاولة منهم للتستر على هذا الخطأ التاريخى الفاضح الذى وقع فيه كاتب القران

ثانيا نأتى لادعائك الثانى فهل تستطيع ان تأتينا برابط هذه المحطة التلفزيونية والتى ادعيت انها قالت ان هناك مسيحيين يسلمون؟
وعلى اى حال كما وعدتك فانا ساعطيك روابط لمواقع اسلامية تفيد بأن المسلمين يدخلون المسيحية افواجا

الشيخ القطعانى بقناة الجزيرة: في كل ساعة يتحول إلى النصرانية 667 مسلم، في كل يوم 16 ألف، في كل عام 6 مليون فى افريقيا فقط http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/Tanseer_Afrika.htm


موقع الشيخ القرضاوى:ستة يتنصرون يوميا في الجزائر http://www.islamonline.net/Arabic/news/2001-04/10/article30.shtml




قناة الجزيرة:50ألف متنصَّر في المملكة العربية السعودية http://www.aljazeera.net/programs/shareea/articles/2000/12/12-21-3.htm


موقع الشيخ القرضاوى: الرِّدَّة تنتشر بين مسلمي الكونغو http://www.islamonline.net/iol-arabic/dowalia/alhadath2000-june-22/alhadath11.asp


قناة الجزيرة: فيلم فيه حوالي 250 صورة لمسلمين تنصروا http://www.aljazeera.net/programs/shareea/articles/2004/3/3-24-1.htm


موقع الشيخ القرضاوى:حملة ضد الدستور الإندونيسي بسبب "الردة"عدد المسلمين قد انخفض بصورة كبيرة، بينما زاد عدد المسيحيين بشكل ملحوظ‍‍ http://www.islamonline.net/iol-arabic/dowalia/alhadath2000-mar-12/alhadath10.asp

جريدة ايلاف:45الف مغربى اعتنقوا المسيحية http://www.elaph.com/Politics/2005/5/61681.htm*


----------



## al7kem (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

 بنسبه لهارون انا قلت لك تشابه اسماء والشبه هذي رد عليها الرسول بنفسه...اما عن الذين يعتنقون المسيحيه اذا على كلامك لم يبقى مسلمين....ساتي برابط ان شاء الله...هل يوجد مسيحين تعتنقون الاسلام ام لا....؟


----------



## Twin (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخوتي*

*لا إله الآ المسيح*​ 
*لا مكان هنا للأسلاميات*
*هذا القسم قسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية فقط*





*اذا كان في عندك اي سؤال عن المسيحية او الايمان المسيحي, اذن اطرح سؤالك في هذا القسم, سنكون سعديين بالاجابـــة*

*فها أنا احذر *
*إن تطرق هذا الموضوع مرة أخري للأسلاميات*
*سأحذف الموضوع فوراً*

*هذا قسم مسيحي صرف*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## salma (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

عندى سوال للاخوة المسحيين
تقولون انكم الاتومنون القران وغير مطالبين بتفسير ما الا تومنون بةهذا الكلام منطقيا  كم قلتهم اللاخ الا عندة سوال ومتعجل با الجواب
اقول لكم انتم تنقضون انفسكم لقد قرات فى موقع البابا كيرلس منتدى الكنيسة لا اتذكر با الصبط
لقد استشهد علماء الدين المسيحىبنفس الايات القرانيةالكريمة التى لا تقبل الشك اطلاقا على ان امسيح الة --حاش للة ماتخذ صاحبة ولا ولد ولم يكن لة شريك فى الملك---- كيف ترفضون تفسير ما لا تومنون بة مع انكم تستشهدون بما لا تومنون بة كم تقولون-- هذاواللة تناقض واضح وجهل منكم اتقو اللة يا نصارى ولا تقولو على الا الحق  ما المسيح ابن مريم الا رسول قد خلت من قبلة الرسل وامة صديقة ---- وفى النهاية اقول قال تعالىفى كتابة الكريمة الذى انزلةخير المرسلين سيدنامحمد صلى اللة علية وسلم 
قالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شى وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شى
اقول لماذا لرفض اريوس الاعتراف بان المسيح الةفى مجمع نقية قال ان المسيحرسول من عند اللة هو بشر وليس الة وكان معة جمعا غفير من القساوسة الشرفاء
انكم تقولونعلى كل مايخالفكم بانة كافر وفاسق كم قلتهم على برنامة وقلتهم بدعة اريوس 
اتقو اللة


----------



## Abo Daniel (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*




salma قال:


> عندى سوال للاخوة المسحيين





salma قال:


> تقولون انكم الاتومنون القران وغير مطالبين بتفسير ما الا تومنون بةهذا الكلام منطقيا كم قلتهم اللاخ الا عندة سوال ومتعجل با الجواب
> اقول لكم انتم تنقضون انفسكم لقد قرات فى موقع البابا كيرلس منتدى الكنيسة لا اتذكر با الصبط
> لقد استشهد علماء الدين المسيحىبنفس الايات القرانيةالكريمة التى لا تقبل الشك اطلاقا على ان امسيح الة --حاش للة ماتخذ صاحبة ولا ولد ولم يكن لة شريك فى الملك---- كيف ترفضون تفسير ما لا تومنون بة مع انكم تستشهدون بما لا تومنون بة كم تقولون-- هذاواللة تناقض واضح وجهل منكم اتقو اللة يا نصارى ولا تقولو على الا الحق ما المسيح ابن مريم الا رسول قد خلت من قبلة الرسل وامة صديقة ---- وفى النهاية اقول قال تعالىفى كتابة الكريمة الذى انزلةخير المرسلين سيدنامحمد صلى اللة علية وسلم
> قالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شى وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شى
> ...



هارد عليك علشان ابينلك مين الجاهل يا مسلم

لما اقابل واحد اوربي او امريكي واكلمه باللغه العربيه ابقي غبي 
فاهم؟؟؟ غبي
لازم اكلمه بلغته علشان يفهم طالما هو مش بيفهم لغتي ( وياريتكم بتفهموا )
وبعدين يا اخ ايه برنابا واريوس دول الي انت جاي تتكلم عنهم
تحب نسألك عن الفرقان مثلا ولا عن الاحاديث الي انتوا مش عارفين ايه الصحيح منها وايه غير الصحيح ولا عن الناسخ والمنسوخ
ومن الطبيعي يا اخ لما يطلع واحد ويقول حاجه غلط اننا نواجهه ولا نسيبه كده ولا ايه؟؟؟
ده رد كده سريع علي الماشي علشان انا عارف ان الكلام معاكم مالوش لازمه اصلا


----------



## al7kem (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

 هذا Christian Knight 

الرابط لك يا http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63OkUcim8M0


----------



## al7kem (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

 هذا الرابط لك يا صديقيChristian Knight  وااسف على التاخير


----------



## الحياه (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 حوار شيق , قبل الاجابه على الاخ ( christian )

 احب توجيه رساله للاخ ( abo daniel )

 يا اخ ( abo daniel ) نحن نتحاور و نتناقش فلا داعى للتجريح لاننا بالنهايه

 اخوه ..

 بالنسبه للاخ ( christian ) انت قلت:

  ( حبيبى القران حدد انها اخت هارون وابنة عمران وعمران هو ابو موسى وهارون فهل تعتقد ان اسم الاب واسم الاخ هو مجرد تشابه اسماء؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده غير ان مفسرى القرآن لم ينكروا انه هارون اخو موسى لكنهم ادعوا انها اخوة رمزية فى محاولة منهم للتستر على هذا الخطأ التاريخى الفاضح الذى وقع فيه كاتب القران )

 يا اخى ليس تفسير ما تفضلت به ....

 انظر الى التفسير:

  ونسب مريم العذراء الى هارون أخي موسى يكشف لنا عن تفسير إحدى آيات 

القرآن المجيد وهي ما جاء بالقرآن المجيد (19 : 27) في الخطاب لمريم 

العذراء : (يا أخت هارون) ، وهذا ما يؤكد إنها من نسل هارون لان القرآن قد 

نزل بلغة العرب ، والعرب كانت إذا خاطبت شخصا عربيا تقول له : (يا أخا 

العرب) وللهاشمي : (يا أخا هاشم) ، ومثل هذه الشواهد في القرآن المجيد ما 

جاء في (26 : 105 و 106) : (كذبت قوم نوح المرسلين إذ قال لهم أخوهم نوح 

ألا تتقون ) وفي (26 : 123 و 124) : (كذبت عاد المرسلين إذ قال لهم أخوهم 

هود ألا تتقون ) ، فيكون المقصود من خطاب مريم العذراء (يا أخت هارون) إنها 

من ذريةهارون أخي موسى كما أسلفنا ، وقد ذهب الى هذا التفسير أيضا الشيخ 

موسى السوداني رحمه الله في كتابه (البرهان لعلوم القرآن) ج1 ص302.

 يا اخ ( christian ) القران لديه اناس مختصين يفسرونه....

 لانستطيع لا انا ولا انت تفسيره لبلاغه كلماتها .....

 فاذا هناك اى ايه تعتقد انها متناقضه اخبرنى عنها رجاءا لانى قرات القران

 كله فلم ارى ايه متناقضه او كلمات متناقضه .


----------



## الحياه (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
 الاخ ( christian ) سئل اسئله مهمه قال ( هو فين انجيل عيسى دة ؟؟) اقول لك هو الذى بيدك بعد التغيير ( التحريف ).

( ولو هوكان فية نفس احكام القران لية نزل القران بعدة ؟ )

 بعد ان حرف الانجيل ترك المحرفون بعض الاحكام الصحيحه و حرف الكثير وعاش 

 الناس فى الظلمات حتى ارسل الله سبحانه وتعالى ( محمد )

 عليه الصلاه ولاسلام الى البشريه وبمعجزته و هو القران الكريم.

 اذن فما هو جديد القران ؟ انه لم يحرف .

والدليل؟

 التناقضات الموجوده بالكتاب المقدس و التعدى على الله باشياء كثيره.

 اما القران لايوجد فيه شىء من التناقض وانتم تعلمون ذلك.

 ارجوا ان اكون قد اجبت عن كل هذه الاسئله......

  مع تحياتى..


----------



## Abo Daniel (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



الحياه قال:


> يا اخ ( abo daniel ) نحن نتحاور و نتناقش فلا داعى للتجريح لاننا بالنهايه
> 
> اخوه ..
> .


سلام ونعمه 
هو فين التجريح ده ؟؟؟
شفتني حرقتلك بيتك ولا ضربتك بسكينه ولا سرقتك علشان تقولي تجريح
وبالرغم من ده كله الواحد بيحاول يمسك اعصابه في حوراته معاكم بالرغم من اسلوبكم السفسطائي


----------



## Abo Daniel (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



الحياه قال:


> الاخ ( christian ) سئل اسئله مهمه قال ( هو فين انجيل عيسى دة ؟؟) اقول لك هو الذى بيدك بعد التغيير ( التحريف ).


 
ادله عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس كثيره جدا 
ولكن اخترت منها هذا الجزء البسيط


*في سورة آل عمران 3 :3 و4 وَأَنْزَلَ التوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ هُدىً لِلنَّاسِ الخ*​ 

*وآية 92 وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ - أي القرآن - أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ مُصدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ الخ قال البيضاوي : يعني التوراة أو الانجيل*​ 

*وفي آية 156 أَنْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ الْكتَابُ عَلَى طَائِفَتَيْنِ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا الخ قال البيضاوي أي اليهود والنصارى*​ 

*وقال في المسيح والإنجيل آيتي 46 و47 وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ فِيهِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ *​ 


*وقال في القرآن آية 48 وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكتَابَ - أي القرآن - بِالحَقِّ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكتَابِ - أي من جنس الكتب المنزلة - وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ أي رقيباً على جميع الكتب يحفظها عن التغيير ويشهد لها بالصحة والثبات هكذا قال البيضاوي*​ 


*واضح من القرآن أن الكتاب كان موجوداً بين أهله في زمن محمد ?ولأجل إثبات ذاك نكتفي بقليل من كثير ?*​ 

*ففي سورة المائدة 5 :68 و69 قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيراً مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَاناً وَكُفْراً فَلَا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكافِرِينَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصابِئُونَ وَالنصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ*​ 

*وسبب نزول هذه الآية ما جاء عن ابن عباس ?قال : جاء رافع وسلام ابن مشكم ومالك ابن الصيف فقالوا : يا محمد ألست تزعم أنك على ملة إبراهيم ودينه وتؤمن بما عندنا ?قال : بلى ?ولكنكم أحدثتم وجحدتم بما فيها وكتمتم ما أُمرتم أن تبينوه للناس, قالوا : نأخذ بما في أيدينا فإنا على الهدى والحق - أسباب النزول -*​ 

*فمن هذه يظهر أن محمداً أعلن قبوله للكتب المتداولة بين اليهود ?ولو أنه رفض البدع والأحداث التي قال إنهم قد أدخلوها في رسوم ديانتهم الظاهرية, ومن هذا القبيل يوافق قول محمد لقول سيدنا المسيح لليهود في زمنه كما في بشارة متى 23 :16-24 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْقَادَةُ الْعُمْيَانُ الْقَائِلُونَ : مَنْ حَلَفَ بِالهَيْكَلِ فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ ?وَلكِنْ مَنْ حَلَفَ بِذَهَبِ الْهَيْكَلِ يَلْتَزِمُ! أَيُّهَا الْجُهَّالُ وَالْعُمْيَانُ ?أَيُّمَا أَعْظَمُ : أَلذَّهَبُ أَمِ الْهَيْكَلُ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُ الذهَبَ ?الخ ,*​ 

*ولكن المهم هنا هو أن هذه الآية ورواية ابن عباس لسبب نزولها تثبتان أن التوراة والإنجيل كانا موجودين عند اليهود والمسيحيين ?وإلا فلا معنى لأمرهم بإقامة الأوامر والنواهي الموجودة بتلك الكتب إن كانت أُعدمت أو تحرَّفت, ففي الحالة الأولى تكون طاعة الأمر غير ممكنة بل مستحيلة?*​ 

*وأما في الثانية فطاعة المحرَّف تُضلهم*​ 


*هذا ليس كل شئ ولكن جزء بسيط *​


----------



## Abo Daniel (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



الحياه قال:


> اما القران لايوجد فيه شىء من التناقض وانتم تعلمون ذلك.
> 
> ا


 
انت تقول ذلك وتؤكد بما لا تملكه وتقول (انتم تعلمون ذلك )
لا يا صديقي نحن نعرف عكس ذلك
واليك دليلي وهو بسيط وجزء من كل 
تقدر تقول ما يخصني كمسيحي

وفي سورة آل عمران إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ ا تَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إلى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ - آل عمران 3:55 - .

لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ والَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَاناً وَأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ - المائدة 5:82 - .

كلام حلو وجميل والعكس قادم.......

الآية *29 من سورة التوبة 9: " قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا**يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون". *
*كلام مش حلو خالص*

فكيف تفسير الآية القرآنية المذكورة فى سورة المائدة والتى تقول : 
" يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدى القوم الظالمين " (سورة المائدة 5: 51). 
فذلك عكس ما سبق​ 
" لقد كفر الذين قالوا أن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم وقال المسيح يا بنى اسرائيل اعبدوا الله ربىوربكم انه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ومأويه النار وما للظالمين من أنصار" (سورة المائدة 5: 72). 
بدافع هذه الآيات القرآنية يجد المسلم المتمسك بكلمات القرآن نفسه مدفوعا لقتال اليهود والمسيحيين وذلك ايضا عكس الايات السابقه​ 
فإن كنت في شك ( يا محمد ) مما أنزلنا إليك فسئل الذين يقرأون الكتاب (الكتاب المقدس) من قبلك لقد جاءك الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين ( الشاكين المتزلزلين )" (سورة يونس 10: 94) 
كيف يطلب الله ذلك من رسوله والكتاب المقدس محرف؟؟؟؟؟​ 
هذا ليس كل ما عندي ولكن جزء بسيط جدا واعتقد كله متناقدات​


----------



## Abo Daniel (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



الحياه قال:


> اذن فما هو جديد القران ؟ انه لم يحرف .
> 
> والدليل؟
> 
> التناقضات الموجوده بالكتاب المقدس و التعدى على الله باشياء كثيره.


دي بصراحه انا مش فاهمها

الجديد في القران انه لم يحرف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والدليل علي كده التناقض في الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

علي العموم انا الكلام ده كتبته قبل كده كتير ومحدش رد عليا يمكن يكون الرد عندك
اي قران في دول تقصد؟؟؟؟

الخلاف بين مصاحف عشرة من مصاحف الصحابة
وأهم هذه المصاحف كما يذكرها السجستاني هي:
1ـ مصحف عمر بن الخطاب            
2 ـ مصحف علي بن أبي طالب 
3ـ مصحف أبي بن كعب                  
4 ـ مصحف عبد الله بن مسعود
5ـ مصحف عبد الله بن عباس           
6 ـ مصحف عبد الله بن الزبير 
7ـ مصحف عبدالله بن عمر                
8 ـ مصحف عائشة زوج النبي
9ـ مصحف حفصة زوج النبي           
 10ـ مصحف أم سلمة زوج النبي
          ومصاحف التابعين:
1ـ مصحف عبيد بن عمير الليثي     
2 ـ مصحف عطاء بن أبي رباح 
3ـ مصحف عكرمة                             
4 ـ مصحف مجاهد 
5ـ مصحف سعيد بن جبير    
6ـ مصحف الأسد بن يزيد وعقلمة بن قيس 
7ـ مصحف محمد بن أبي موسى شامي 
8ـ مصحف حطان بن عبد الله الرقاشي بصري
9ـ مصحف صالح بن كيسان مديني    
10ـ مصحف طلحة بن مصرف الايامي 
11ـ مصحف سليمان بن مهران الأعشمي 
ويذكر إبراهيم الابياري في كتابه [تأريخ القرآن] 
حذيقة، وغيرهم.
أسماء بعض المصاحف الأخرى، كمصحف موسى الأشعري، ومصحف المقداد بن الأسود، ومصحف لسالم مولى أبي 

ارجو التوضيح


----------



## ahm_anw83 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

ما هي قصة انجيل برنابا 
ولماذا تم حرقه


----------



## salma (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

عندى جواب للاخ الا ردعلية 
اخى الكريم عاوز تسال عن الاحاديث الصحيحة وغير الصحيحة والناسخ والمنسوخ وسورة الفرقان مثلا اسال وانا اجوبك على فكرة انا واعوز با اللة من كلمة انا عارف جميع الاحاديث الصحيحة وغير الصيحيح ومعنى الناسخ والمنسوخ اسال فى اى حاجة تخطر على بالك فى الفرقان حديث صحابة  واكون ان شاء اللة مستعد ان اجوبك بما يقنعك ان شاء اللة
يقنعك من حيث المنطق ولا ليس من حيث العقيدة الهدف من الكلام معاك ابين لك حقيقة العقيدة الا انت بتومن بها والاخطاء والتناقض الا واضح فيها اى  الاناجيل  
عاوزك تقول على اللغة الا تعجبك علشان اكلمك بها
اكلمك بلغة الانجيل
شوف يا استاذ--اولا -- الاناجيل مش محرف زى مابيقول البعض ---------الانجيل مولف ومتناقض كتبة البشر بعد صعود عيسى علية السلام الى السماء 
اولا- اكلمك عن التناقض الموجود فى الاناجيل
1-اختلاف الاناجيل فى حادثة الصلب والقيامة 
2-اختلاف الاناجيل فى موت يهوذا الاسخلريوطى والطريقة التى مات بها
3-اختلاف الاناجيل وتضاربهافى طريقة محاكمة المسيح ومن حاكمة
4- اختلاف الاناجيل كلهافى مكان ظهور عيسى بعد قيامة
سوف ابد التوضيح عن هذا التناقض بشى من التفصيل بعد قليل ان شاء اللة
 وارجو من سيادتكم الرد على كلمة اكتبة هذا كان عندك رد


----------



## salma (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

اولا-التناقضالموجود فى الاناجيل فى حادثة الصلب والقيامة 
لم تختلف الاناجيل فى شى مثلما اختلفت فى حادث الصلب والقيامة وهى ان دلت على شى فانما تدل على كذبها وعدم وقوعها خاصة ان حادثة الصلب لم يشهدها احد من تلاميذ المسيح
وهذا غير معقول قطعا
 اكمل بعد صلاة المغرب ان شاء اللة


----------



## Abo Daniel (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

علي الرحب والسعه
واتكلم باللغ الي انت عايزها وربنا يبارك ويرد عليك عن طريقي


----------



## الحياه (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


 * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
شكرا يا اخ ( abo daniel ) 

 اولا : لن ارد على كلامك (   اسلوبكم  السفسطائي ) لكى نبقى اخوه و نتناقش

 ثانيا : انت قلت: ادله عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس كثيره جدا 
ولكن اخترت منها هذا الجزء البسيط.

في سورة آل عمران 3 :3 و4 وَأَنْزَلَ التوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ هُدىً لِلنَّاسِ الخ

 يااخوانى هناك امر اريد توضيحه و هو ان ( القران و التوراه و الانجيل )

 كتب سماويه يعنى نزلت من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى , كان (التوراه و الانجيل)  

 هدى للناس ولكن حرفت بعد ذلك , فالله كان يتكلم عن حال (التوراه و الانجيل)  

 قبل التحريف.والله سبحانه كان يخاطب ( محمد ) صلى الله عليه وسلم.

>>>>> وآية 92 وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ - أي القرآن - أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ مُصدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ الخ قال البيضاوي : يعني التوراة أو الانجيل

 وفي آية 156 أَنْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ الْكتَابُ عَلَى طَائِفَتَيْنِ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا الخ قال البيضاوي أي اليهود والنصارى<<<<<<<<< اين اسماء سور هذه الايات . يا اخى لابأس ( جل من لا يسهو)

 ثم حضرتك استشهدت ب....

ففي سورة المائدة 5 :68 و69 قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيراً مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَاناً وَكُفْراً فَلَا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكافِرِينَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصابِئُونَ وَالنصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ



وسبب نزول هذه الآية ما جاء عن ابن عباس ?قال : جاء رافع وسلام ابن مشكم ومالك ابن الصيف فقالوا : يا محمد ألست تزعم أنك على ملة إبراهيم ودينه وتؤمن بما عندنا ?قال : بلى ?ولكنكم أحدثتم وجحدتم بما فيها وكتمتم ما أُمرتم أن تبينوه للناس, قالوا : نأخذ بما في أيدينا فإنا على الهدى والحق - أسباب النزول -



فمن هذه يظهر أن محمداً أعلن قبوله للكتب المتداولة بين اليهود ?

 يبدو انك لاتعرف معنى كلمه( يعلن) . الاعلان عن الشىء يعنى التصريح به للناس

 فاين صرح الرسول للناس قبوله للكتب المتداوله لليهود.

 الرسول سكت لان المجادل لن تصل معه الى نتيجه خصوصا من يحرف على هواه فيكتب

 كل مايريده فكيف يتركه.
 اريد ان اعطيك نصيحه اخوه لوجه الله ( الافتراء على الرسل كذباحرام ) .

 وقلت ايضا:

 في بشارة متى 23 :16-24 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْقَادَةُ الْعُمْيَانُ الْقَائِلُونَ : مَنْ حَلَفَ بِالهَيْكَلِ فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ ?وَلكِنْ مَنْ حَلَفَ بِذَهَبِ الْهَيْكَلِ يَلْتَزِمُ! أَيُّهَا الْجُهَّالُ وَالْعُمْيَانُ ?أَيُّمَا أَعْظَمُ : أَلذَّهَبُ أَمِ الْهَيْكَلُ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُ الذهَبَ ?الخ ,


ولكن المهم هنا هو أن هذه الآية ورواية ابن عباس لسبب نزولها تثبتان أن التوراة والإنجيل كانا موجودين عند اليهود والمسيحيين ?

 اكرر كلامى نعم كانوا موجودين و حرفوا.

 وإلا فلا معنى لأمرهم بإقامة الأوامر والنواهي الموجودة بتلك الكتب إن كانت أُعدمت أو تحرَّفت, ففي الحالة الأولى تكون طاعة الأمر غير ممكنة بل مستحيلة؟

 من هم لا معنى لامرهم . وضح


هذه الاجابات الاولى


----------



## الحياه (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

 *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
يا اخى اجعل الايات المتنافضه حسب زعمك تحت بعضها و باللون, وضح التناقض .  

 هذه الايه الاولى :

لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ والَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَاناً وَأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ - المائدة 5:82 - .
 ثم قلت : 

 فكيف تفسير الآية القرآنية المذكورة فى سورة المائدة والتى تقول : 
" يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدى القوم الظالمين " (سورة المائدة 5: 51). فذلك عكس ما سبق

 اذن اخى انظر ...

 وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّة لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى " أَيْ الَّذِينَ زَعَمُوا أَنَّهُمْ نَصَارَى مِنْ أَتْبَاع الْمَسِيح وَعَلَى مِنْهَاج إِنْجِيله فِيهِمْ مَوَدَّة 

لِلْإِسْلَامِ وَأَهْله فِي الْجُمْلَة وَمَا ذَاكَ إِلَّا لِمَا فِي قُلُوبهمْ إِذْ كَانُوا عَلَى دِين 

الْمَسِيح مِنْ الرِّقَّة وَالرَّأْفَة كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوب الَّذِينَ اِتَّبَعُوهُ 

رَأْفَة وَرَحْمَة وَرَهْبَانِيَّة "
 اذن الايه الاولى : الذين حقا على منهج الرسول ( المسيح ) و انجيله قبل التحريف فيهم موده على الاسلام و هذه الموده لانراها اليوم.

 اما الايه الثانيه: ولكن بعد التحريف والفضائح بدأ كرههم للاسلام وخاصه ( محمد ) صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 واخيرا قلت : 

 فإن كنت في شك ( يا محمد ) مما أنزلنا إليك فسئل الذين يقرأون الكتاب 

(الكتاب المقدس) من قبلك لقد جاءك الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين ( 

الشاكين المتزلزلين )" (سورة يونس 10: 94) 

كيف يطلب الله ذلك من رسوله والكتاب المقدس محرف؟؟؟؟؟

  قَالَ قَتَادَة بْن دِعَامَة بَلَغَنَا أَنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " لَا أَشُكّ 

وَلَا أَسْأَل " . وَكَذَا قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَالْحَسَن الْبَصْرِيّ وَهَذَا فِيهِ 

تَثْبِيت لِلْأُمَّةِ وَإِعْلَام لَهُمْ أَنَّ صِفَة نَبِيّهمْ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَوْجُودَة فِي الْكُتُب 

الْمُتَقَدِّمَة الَّتِي بِأَيْدِي أَهْل الْكِتَاب كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُول 

النَّبِيّ الْأُمِّيّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِنْدهمْ فِي التَّوْرَاة وَالْإِنْجِيل " الْآيَة . ثُمَّ 

مَعَ هَذَا الْعِلْم الَّذِي يَعْرِفُونَهُ مِنْ كُتُبهمْ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ يَلْبِسُونَ ذَلِكَ 

وَيُحَرِّفُونَهُ وَيُبَدِّلُونَهُ وَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ مَعَ قِيَام الْحُجَّة عَلَيْهِمْ.

 يا سبحان الله !  حتى فى كتبكم بعد التحريف يوجد اثبات على نبوه ( محمد ) 

 صلى الله عليه وسلم, اذن الله سبحانه كان يعلم ان فى كتبكم بعد التحريف يوجد 

اثبات على نبوه ( محمد )  صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 هذه الاجوبه على كل ما تفضلت به ......


----------



## الحياه (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​* بالنسبه للمصاحف يا اخ ( abo daniel ) ..

 اولا : نحن العرب  (الذى انت منهم) نجهل امور كثيره فى لغتنا الام اللغه 

 العربيه.

 المصحف 

1- في اللغة

الـصـحـيـفـة : التي يكتب فيها, و الجمع صحائف و صحف وصحف ,والمصحف و 

المصحف : الجامع للصحف بين الدفتين ((4)) .

و قـالـوا فـي تـفـسـير الدفتين , الدفة : الجنب من كل شي ء وصفحته ,ودفتا 

الطبل : الجلدتان اللتان تكتنفانه , و يضرب عليهما, و منه دفتاالمصحف , 

يقال : حفظ ما بين الدفتين ((5)) , اي : حفظ الكتاب من الجلد الى الجلد.

و بـناء على ما ذكرنا, فان المصحف : اسم للكتاب المجلد, وذلك لانه اذا كانت 

الصحيفة : هي ما يكتب فـيـهـا و جـمـعـهـا الـصحف , و المصحف : هو الجامع 

للصحف بين الدفتين , و الدفتان : هما جلدتا الكتاب ,فالمصحف في كلامهم 

بمعنى الكتاب المجلد في كلامنا.

و بناء على ما ذكرنا: ان المصحف اسم لكل كتاب مجلد قرآنا كان ام غير قرآن .

2- في مصطلح الصحابة

استعمل المصحف بالمعنى اللغوي في روايات (جمع القرآن ) حتى عهد عثمان . 

فقد روى البخاري عن الصحابي زيد بن ثابت ما ملخصه : ان الخليفة ابا بكر 

امره بجمع القرآن . قال : فـتـتـبـعت القرآن اجمعه , فكانت الصحف عند ابي 

بكر حتى توفاه اللّه , ثم عند عمر في حياته , ثم عندحفصة بنت عمر.

استشهدنابهذه الروايات الثلاث لانها تدل على ان في عصر روايتهاكان المصحف في 

كلامهم اعم من القرآن , فقد جاء فيها حسب التسلسل : ا - حتى يجمع القرآن في مصحف .

ب - جمعوا القرآن في مصحف .

ج - وامر بالقرآن فجمع , وكان اول من جمعه في المصحف .

و لو كان المصحف لديهم هو القرآن لكان تفسير الروايات كالاتي : ا - حتى 

يجمع القرآن في القرآن .

ب - جمعوا القرآن في القرآن .

ج - و كان اول من جمع القرآن في القرآن .

كان استعمال المصحف في ما كتب و جعل بين الدفتين - اي الكتاب المجلد - 

مشهورا و متداولا لدى العلماء و الباحثين بمدرسة الخلفاء, و اليكم المثالين 

الاتيين لذلك : ا - عنون ابن ابي داود السجستاني من اعلام القرن الثالث 

الهجري في كتابه المصاحف كالاتي : 1- جمع ابي بكر الصديق (رض ) القرآن في 

المصاحف بعد رسول اللّه (ص ).
2- جمع علي بن ابي طالب (رض ) القرآن في المصحف .
3- جمع عمر بن الخطاب (رض ) القرآن في المصحف  اذن اخي الكريم الصحف التى ذكرتها هى بالحقيقه مصحف واحد جمع فيه القران.

 ارجوا ان تبحث لى عن تناقض اخر او شبهه اخرى كى ارد عليها وشكرا..


----------



## hany_eltyep (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

_*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله تبارك وتعالي انزل الرسل من اجل عباده الواحد القهار وانزل الكتب السماوي وهي القران والانجيل والزابوار والتوراة من اجل تشريع الاحكام  وكيفية عبادة  ووكل الانسان بحفظ تلك الكتب ولكن الانسان بظلم حرف الكتب السماوي من اجل كسب الدنيا ولكن الله عز وجل رفعها و  حيث انا الاسلام الدين الخاتم توكل الله بحفظ القران الكريم من التحريف والمزايدة او النقص حتى يرث الله الارض ومن عليها  والسلام علي من اتبع الهدي​*_


----------



## Abo Daniel (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

اخي صاحب اسم الحياه
بعد التحيه
اولا: انا قبطي مصري ولست عربي (هناك فرق)
ثانيا انا مش لازم اكون فقيه في اللغه حتي افهم كلام الله ( والا يكون الله ظالم انه بيكلم فئه قليله من البشر)
التناقض بين الايات واضح وهو باسلوب بسيط يقول (الله) المسيحين واليهود حلوين
وفي ايه اخري وحشين ولا تصادقوهم
ثم يقول الانجيل والتوراه انا محافظ عليهم وفي ايه اخري حرفت هذه الكتب
ثالثا انت كل كلامك كانوا موجودين(الانجيل والتوراه) ثم تقول واتحرفوا
طيب اتحرفوا امتي ؟؟؟
قبل الرسول ولا بعده
لو قبله يبقي الايه 92 في سورة آل عمران ايه غلط 
ولو اثناء وجود الرسول يبقي التحريف استحاله لان بعد مرور اكتر من 600 سنه من المستحيل جمع كل الكتب من الانجيل والتوراه واخفائهم وتاليف كتب جديده
وبالطبع مش معقول تكون بعد الرسول
وفي ردودك علي بعض الايات انها نزلت لسبب معين في وقت معين ده مش منطقي لان الله مش هاينزل ايه وكتاب سماوي علشان موقف في وقت معين
وبعدين ده سبب مش منطقي ويبقي انت كده بتحكم علي المناقشه بيننا بالفشل لان كل ما هقولك حاجه هاتقولي لا ده علشان موقف او لا ده في زمنهم ماينفعش في زمنا ده الخ....
اما ردك علي المصاحف وهذا الجزء بالذات


قَالَ قَتَادَة بْن دِعَامَة بَلَغَنَا أَنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " لَا أَشُكّ 
وَلا أَسْأَل " . وَكَذَا قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَالْحَسَن الْبَصْرِيّ وَهَذَا فِيهِ 
تَثْبِيت لِلْأُمَّةِ وَإِعْلَام لَهُمْ أَنَّ صِفَة نَبِيّهمْ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَوْجُودَة فِي الْكُتُب 
الْمُتَقَدِّمَة الَّتِي بِأَيْدِي أَهْل الْكِتَاب كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُول 
النَّبِيّ الْأُمِّيّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِنْدهمْ فِي التَّوْرَاة وَالْإِنْجِيل " الْآيَة . ثُمَّ 
مَعَ هَذَا الْعِلْم الَّذِي يَعْرِفُونَهُ مِنْ كُتُبهمْ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ يَلْبِسُونَ ذَلِكَ 
وَيُحَرِّفُونَهُ وَيُبَدِّلُونَهُ وَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ مَعَ قِيَام الْحُجَّة عَلَيْهِمْ.
يا سبحان الله ! حتى فى كتبكم بعد التحريف يوجد اثبات على نبوه ( محمد ) 
صلى الله عليه وسلم, اذن الله سبحانه كان يعلم ان فى كتبكم بعد التحريف يوجد 
اثبات على نبوه ( محمد ) صلى الله عليه وسلم

فهذه هي السفسطه التي اقصدها لان الكلام الي انت بتستشهد بيه ده عندك انت يعني انا غير مهتم بيه
اما قصه التنبؤ برسولك في الكتاب المقدس دي بالنسبه ليا انا نكته
وسلام


----------



## الحياه (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 اهدأ يااخى الكريم ( abo daniel )

 انت قلت يا اخى ..

 التناقض بين الايات واضح وهو باسلوب بسيط يقول (الله) المسيحين واليهود حلوين

 وفي ايه اخري وحشين ولا تصادقوهم.

 وانا جاوبت .

 ثم قلت  

 طيب اتحرفوا امتي ؟؟؟
قبل الرسول ولا بعده

 اذن لماذا ارسل الله ( محمد) . طبعا قبل بعثه الرسول.

 لو قبله يبقي الايه 92 في سورة آل عمران ايه غلط .

 يا اخى  اولا : هذه الايه ليست فى سوره ال عمران. من اي سوره احضرتها ؟

         ثانيا: بعد ان تعرف فى اي سوره اخبرنى لماذا غلط ؟

  وفي ردودك علي بعض الايات انها نزلت لسبب معين في وقت معين ده مش منطقي لان الله مش هاينزل ايه وكتاب سماوي علشان موقف في وقت معين
وبعدين ده سبب مش منطقي ويبقي انت كده بتحكم علي المناقشه بيننا بالفشل .

 يا اخى اذا كان لديك وقت اقرا القران وستعرف الاحداث والمواقف التى حصلت 

 مع الرسول. 

 اما قصه التنبؤ برسولك في الكتاب المقدس دي بالنسبه ليا انا نكته؟

 هذه مشكلتك اخى العزيز ولكن هذا الذى حصل بالضبط.

    وشكرا


----------



## Abo Daniel (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*يا اخي*
*احب الفت نظرك لشئ صغير علشان نشوف الكلام اخره ايه*
*انت هنا في موقع مسيحي*
*وانا شخص مسيحي*
*وانت هنا ضيف المفروض ان الضيف لما بيروح يزور حد في بيته بيبقي عايز حاجه *
*انت هنا ليه؟؟؟؟*
*هل عندك سؤال عايز تعرفه مثلا؟؟؟ اتفضل ...*
*ولا جاي تشككني في ديني؟؟؟ لو كده ماتحاولش انسي ياعمرو*
*وعلي فكره ده مش هروب بالعكس *
*الكلام الي انت هاتقولوا انا عارفه وقراته ميت مره وبالنسبه ليا اصبح مضيعه للجهد وللوقت*
*ومع ذلك لو عايز تستمر في الجدال انا ماعنديش مانع*
*وبعدين في رسالتك السابقه بتقولي انا جاوبتك *
*جاوبت علي ايه؟؟؟ انت مصمم ان الكتاب المقدس محرف وما فيش دليل.*
*اما دعوتك ليا بقراءه القران .... والنعمه عارفه عن ظهر قلب الجوامع والمناهج الدراسيه والاذاعه والتلفزيون وسواقين المكروباص والتاكسيات قايمين بالواجب وزياده*
*السؤال بقي انت قراءت الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟؟*
*والسؤال الثاني ميين قالك اني انا مش هادي؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## الحياه (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

 *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
 اخ ( abo daniel ) شكرا لردك و مره اخرى اقول لك اهدأ ....

 حضرتك تفضلت وقلت....

وانت هنا ضيف المفروض ان الضيف لما بيروح يزور حد في بيته بيبقي عايز حاجه 
انت هنا ليه؟؟؟؟

 انا هنا لنتناقش حتى تكون الديانه المسيحيه و الاسلاميه والفرق الشاسع 

 بينهما واضحه للكل .

 انت سالتنى عن القران فاجبتك والان ليس لديك دليل على اخطائه. 

(( ولا جاي تشككني في ديني؟؟؟ لو كده ماتحاولش انسي ياعمرو))   نحن نريد معرفه الحق بالعقل و المنطق .

 (( ومع ذلك لو عايز تستمر في الجدال انا ماعنديش مانع))  الموضوع ليس موضوع جدال بل هى ( الحجه مع تفسيرها منطقيا).

 (( انت مصمم ان الكتاب المقدس محرف وما فيش دليل.))

  الدليل التناقضات الموجوده فى الكتاب واولها ....

 -سفر التكوين الإصحاح 1 : 3-5 خلق النور والليل والنهار في اليوم الأول

  تناقض سفر التكوين الإصحاح 1 : 14 خلق النور في اليوم الرابع

  لدي الكثير تريد اخرى...

 -سفر التكوين الإصحاح 1 : 14-19 القمر يضيء

 تناقض سفر أيوب الإصحاح 25 : 5 القمر لا يضيء
  هل عرفت الفرق الشاسع ..

  يا اخوانى لاننى احبكم بالله ابصروا طريقكم لان الله قال :

*{ إِنَّمَا تُوعَدُونَ لَوَاقِعٌ } * { فَإِذَا ٱلنُّجُومُ طُمِسَتْ } * { وَإِذَا ٱلسَّمَآءُ فُرِجَتْ } * 

{ وَإِذَا ٱلْجِبَالُ نُسِفَتْ } * { وَإِذَا ٱلرُّسُلُ أُقِّتَتْ } * { لأَيِّ يَوْمٍ أُجِّلَتْ } * { لِيَوْمِ 

ٱلْفَصْلِ } * { وَمَآ أَدْرَاكَ مَا يَوْمُ ٱلْفَصْلِ } * { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِينَ }* وشكرا لكم..


----------



## steven gerrard (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

الاخت الحياة

بالنسبة لسفر التكوين سمعتى عن حاجة اسمها السحب السديمية !!!!!!

طبعا مسمعتيش

بالنسبة للشبهة التانية ممكن تحطى بقيت نص الاية علشان هو كفيل بالرد عليكى

ياريت الاول قبل ماتكتبى حاجة تقرى الموضوع كله ومتنقليش من عند اصحابنا المدلسيين اياهم لانهم مش عارفين حاجة

ثانيا ممكن تخلى اسلوبك اهدى شوية وبلاش فرد عضلات​


----------



## الحياه (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

 *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​* يا اخى الموضوع ليس فرد عضلات .

 انا لا اريدك ان تتعصب لديانتك فقط بل اريدك ايضا ان تفكر كيف الله يخطىء 

 هذه الاخطاء اتبع ما يمليه لك عقلك اولا ثم قلبك .

 هل الله يخطىء ؟

 انظر الى هذا التناقض ....

 1) لقد أورد كل من متى ومرقس رواية لعن يسوع لشجرة التين فقد وردت عند 

متى في [ 21 : 18 ] ووردت عند مرقـس في [ 11 : 12 ]

لكنهما وقعا في تناقض واضح وهو :

قول متى أن المسيح لعن شجرة التين [ بعد ] أن قام بتطهير الهيكل وطرد 

الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون فيه ونجد عكس ذلك في انجيل مرقس الذي يذكر أن 

المسيح لعن شجرة التين [ قبل ] ان يكون قد طهر الهيكل من الذين كانوا 

يبيعون ويشترون فيه !!


(2) وبينما نجد في انجيل مرقس [ 11 : 12 ] أن المسيح لعن شجرة التين وان 

التلاميذ ومنهم بطرس علموا أنها يبست في [ اليوم التالي ] عندما رأوا 

الشجرة يابسة وهم راجعون الي المدينة [ 11 : 20 ]

نجد عكس ذلك في انجيل متى فهو يحكي وقوع جميع الاحداث في [ نفس اليوم ] وان 

الشجرة يبست في الحال وان التلاميذ رأوا ما جرى وقالوا : كيف يبست التينة 

في الحـال ؟ متـى [ 21 : 18 - 20]فهل يقال لهذا التضارب انه إلهام من عند رب العالمين ؟


----------



## steven gerrard (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

ممكن تبحث هنا فى القسم فقد سبق الرد على هذه الشبهة​


----------



## hany_eltyep (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*ممكن اخ مسيحي يرد علي سوالي هل ذكر في الانجيل المحرف انا نبي الله عيسى هو الله
والسلام علي من اتبع الهدي*​


----------



## al7kem (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

 هل عندك تعليق على المشاركه 39 يا صديقي Christian Knight


----------



## lahfair (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

نحن نؤمن* با انجيل عيسى* ولا نؤمن بانجيل مرقس او يوحنى او لوقا


----------



## Abo Daniel (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



الحياه قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ما هو عدد الملائكة التي أرسلت إلى مريم؟ *
(آل عمران) إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ *45* 
تشير إلى عدة ملائكة 
(مريم) فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِن دُونِهِمْ حِجَابًا فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا *17* قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَن مِنكَ إِن كُنتَ تَقِيًّا *18* قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلَامًا زَكِيًّا *19* قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا *20* قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَّقْضِيًّا *21* 
تشير إلى ملاك واحد 
*ما هي عدد الأيام التي خلق الله فيها السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ ؛ ستة أم ثمانية؟ *
(يونس) إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ مَا مِن شَفِيعٍ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ إِذْنِهِ ذَلِكُمُ اللّهُ رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ أَفَلاَ تَذَكَّرُونَ *3* 
(فصلت) *8* قُلْ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَتَجْعَلُونَ لَهُ أَندَادًا ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ *9* وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِن فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاء لِّلسَّائِلِينَ *10* ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاء وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ *11 *فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاء أَمْرَهَا وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَحِفْظًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ *12 *
*انا ماشي معاك علي هواك وانت سألت وانا بارد ولكني لا احب التشكيك في الاخر لاني ما يهمني هو ما أؤمن به وليس ما يؤمن به غيري*
*ولكني معاك للنهايه *
*وسلام*


----------



## استفانوس (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*



> نحن نؤمن با انجيل عيسى ولا نؤمن بانجيل مرقس او يوحنى او لوقا


*في الحقيقة انتم لاتومنون بشي ابد
لو قرأتم القران جيدا لاعرفتم انكم لاتومنون بشي
اتحداك 
ان اتيت من القران بشي يقول على الانجيل محرف
العب بعيد ياجاهل​*


----------



## salma (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

اخى الفاضل لما تكلم عن التناقض الا انت بتقول علية فى القران هو فى الاصل مافيش تناقض اقول اسماء الايات واشرح التناقض الا فيها 
 اما با لنسبة للانجيل انا مش بقول علية محرف  خلى بالك من الكلمة دى 
 الاناجيل مولف موءلف مولف الدليل على ذلك
شوف يا اخى الاول التاقض الواضح بين الاناجيل الاربعة وانا اكلمت وشرحت التناقض بس للا سف مالهتش حد يرد علية  وقلت ياجماعة انا بقول حد يوضح لى التناقض دى
 التناقض عبارة عن اختلاف الاناجيل فى حادثة الصلب والقيامة والاختلاف فى موت يهوذا وفى ظهور المسيح  با اللة عليك لو الاناجيل دى صحيح ومش موءلف  يبها لى التناقض دى كلة عاوز الجواب حد يناقشنى لو عندكم رد وقلت الكلام دى بدل المرة الف وللاسف مش الاقى حد يرد علية علشان ماعندكمش جواب والشي  والدليل على صحة الاسلام حاجة بسيطة 
 عارف اى هى 
 انكم بتستعملة القواعد الميراثية الاسلامية ماعندكمش قواعد لو الاسلام مش عجبكم لى بتاخذوا منة مش دى اسمة تناقض انتم بتخدعو انفسكم 
عاوز اقول لك على حاجة 
انا مش  جى اشكك فى دينك انا بقول لك دى غلط ناقشنى واقنعنى ان انجيلك غير موءلف

***************************************************************************


----------



## salma (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

اخى  انا عارف ان دى منتدى مسيحى وان بتكلم بكل احترام لان  الا علمنا دى الاسلام
ايت الايات الا انت بتقول علية ان فيها تناقض  حاش للة ان يوجد فى كتابة تناقض قال تعالى بسم اللة اللة الرحمن الرحيم انا نحنانزلنا الذكر وانا لة لحافظون الذكر هو القران الكريم 
انا اشرحلك وابين لك انك غلطان ومش فاهم بس يريد ترد


----------



## salma (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

افهم ياخى الاناجيل مش محرف الاناجيل مولف 
المحرف التوارة قال تعال يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعة
انا جبت لك الدليل على تاليف الاناجيل بس للا سف محدش رد علية من غير تحدى اثبت ان الاناجيل غير مولف
لن تستطيع ان تثبتذلك ولو انطبقت السماء على الارض
اجيب لك الدليل من القرانانكم غلط
بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم قال تعال 
لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان اللة هوالمسيح ابن مريم
يا ايها الذين امنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارىاولياء بعضهم اولياء بعض
ولو انهم اقاموا التوارة والاناجيل وما انذل اليهم من ربهم لاكلو من فوقهم ومن تحت ارجلهم
لقد كفر الذين قالواان اللة ثالث ثلاثةوما من الة الا اللةواحدوان لم ينتهوا عما يقولونليمسن الذين كفروا منهم عذاب اليم


----------



## salma (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

افهم ياخى الاناجيل مش محرف الاناجيل مولف 
المحرف التوارة قال تعال يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعة
انا جبت لك الدليل على تاليف الاناجيل بس للا سف محدش رد علية من غير تحدى اثبت ان الاناجيل غير مولف
لن تستطيع ان تثبتذلك ولو انطبقت السماء على الارض
اجيب لك الدليل من القرانانكم غلط
بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم قال تعال 
لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان اللة هوالمسيح ابن مريم
يا ايها الذين امنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارىاولياء بعضهم اولياء بعض
ولو انهم اقاموا التوارة والاناجيل وما انذل اليهم من ربهم لاكلو من فوقهم ومن تحت ارجلهم
لقد كفر الذين قالواان اللة ثالث ثلاثةوما من الة الا اللةواحدوان لم ينتهوا عما يقولونليمسن الذين كفروا منهم عذاب اليم


----------



## الحياه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*  انا سعيد لانك تبحث فى القران  عن الاخطاء والتناقضات .

 لانك لن تجد الا مايثبت صحه القران .

 انا قلت  : ان القران يحتاج لمفسرون مختصون عقولهم تفوق عقولنا .

ما هو عدد الملائكة التي أرسلت إلى مريم؟ 

 "إذْ قَالَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة" أَيْ جِبْرِيل "يَا مَرْيَم إنَّ اللَّه يُبَشِّرك بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ" أَيْ وَلَد "اسْمه الْمَسِيح عِيسَى ابْن مَرْيَم

الجمع يكون للتعظيم  .

 والا كيف يتكلمون الملائكه بوقت واحد .  الم اقل لك ان للقران مفسرون .


 ما هي عدد الأيام التي خلق الله فيها السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ ؛ ستة أم ثمانية؟ 

  "قل أإنكم" بتحقيق الهمزة الثانية وتسهيلها وإدخال ألف بينها بوجهيها وبين الأولى "لتكفرون بالذي خلق 

 الأرض في يومين" الأحد والاثنين "

1- اذن خلق الارض فى يومين.

 " وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِي مِنْ فَوْقهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا " أَيْ جَعَلَهَا مُبَارَكَة قَابِلَة لِلْخَيْرِ وَالْبَذْر وَالْغِرَاس " وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتهَا " 

 وَهُوَ مَا يَحْتَاج أَهْلهَا إِلَيْهِ مِنْ الْأَرْزَاق وَالْأَمَاكِن الَّتِي تُزْرَع وَتُغْرَس يَعْنِي يَوْم الثُّلَاثَاء وَالْأَرْبِعَاء فَهُمَا مَعَ الْيَوْمَيْنِ 

 السَّابِقَيْنِ أَرْبَعَة.
 2-  اذن و  هذا يومين .

  " فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْع سَمَوَات فِي يَوْمَيْنِ" أَيْ فَفَرَغَ مِنْ تَسْوِيَتهنَّ سَبْع سَمَوَات فِي يَوْمَيْنِ أَيْ آخَرَيْنِ وَهُمَا يَوْم 

  الْخَمِيس وَيَوْم الْجُمُعَة "

 3- اذن و هذا يومين. 

 اذن مجموعهم سته ايام 

                                  ((  ان الحق يظهر ولو بعد حين  ))


----------



## Abo Daniel (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

انا مش عارف مين بيكلم مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
salma اوضح اي افصح انت بتكلمي ميين بالظبط
والاخ الحياه فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الحياه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

[SIZE="5[CENTER]"] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/CENTER] 


اخ ( abo daniel ) 

 انت سئلت وانا اجبت....

انتظر اى محاوله منكم للطعن بالقران ايها المسيحيين.....[/SIZE]


----------



## Abo Daniel (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

اخي المسمي بالحياه 
الله اكبر ..... ولله الحمد ..... ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل ...... ايه الحلاوه دي
ايه يا عم انا عندي مخ برضه مش مهلبيه
ازاي كلمه (ملائكه ) تشير لواحد حتي لو كان للتعظيم؟؟؟؟؟ لغه غريبه فعلا
ثم جمع التعظيم الي انا اعرفه هو مثلا (نحن رئيس كذا .... ) او عند الكلام لشخص يراد تعظيمه (والعظمه لله وحده) يقال له حضراتكم اما قول مثلا (الضباط) والمقصود منها المأمور مثلا فهذا غير منطقي الا اذا كانت هذه اللغه غريبه وموظفه لخدمه القران
ثانيا:
لو كلامك عن الايه:
قُلْ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَتَجْعَلُونَ لَهُ أَندَادًا ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ *9* وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِن فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاء لِّلسَّائِلِينَ *10* ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاء وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ *11 *فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاء أَمْرَهَا وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَحِفْظًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ 
صحيح يبقي المفروض الايه تتقال كده
قُلْ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَتَجْعَلُونَ لَهُ أَندَادًا ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ *9* وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِن فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاء لِّلسَّائِلِينَ *10* ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاء وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ *11 *فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي ( سته ايام ) وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاء أَمْرَهَا وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَحِفْظًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ 
صح ولا لا يا اخ

اما قولك ان القران يحتاج لمفسرون مختصون عقولهم تفوق عقولنا .
فانا ( واعوذ بالله من كلمه انا ) اقولك اله القران ظالم لانه نزل اياته فقط للناس المفسرين المختصين في تفسير لغه العجائب لغه العرب
وقولك انك لن تجد الا مايثبت صحه القران .
انت موهوم جدا انا شايف عكس كده تماما ثم ان القران لا يعنيني في شئ
وقولك انا سعيد لانك تبحث فى القران عن الاخطاء والتناقضات .
وانا هاسعدك اكتر واقولك الاتي :

*ما هو عدد الأيام التي عذب الله فيها عاد؟ *
(فصلت) فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا صَرْصَرًا فِي أَيَّامٍ نَّحِسَاتٍ لِّنُذِيقَهُمْ عَذَابَ الْخِزْيِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَخْزَى وَهُمْ لَا يُنصَرُونَ *16*
(القمر) كَذَّبَتْ عَادٌ فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ *18* إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا صَرْصَرًا فِي يَوْمِ نَحْسٍ مُّسْتَمِرٍّ *19* 
اظن هتقول (ايام) للتعظيم


*هل السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ كانوا معا فتفرقوا أم العكس؟ *
(الأنبياء) أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ كَانَتَا رَتْقًا فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاء كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ أَفَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ *30* 
(فصلت) ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاء وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ *11* 

*أيهما خلق أولا ، السماوات أم الأرض؟ *
(فصلت) *8* قُلْ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَتَجْعَلُونَ لَهُ أَندَادًا ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ *9* وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِن فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاء لِّلسَّائِلِينَ *10* ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاء وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ *11 *فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاء أَمْرَهَا وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَحِفْظًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ *12 *
(النازعات) أَأَنتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقًا أَمِ السَّمَاء بَنَاهَا *27* رَفَعَ سَمْكَهَا فَسَوَّاهَا *28* وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا *29* وَالْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ دَحَاهَا *30* أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا مَاءهَا وَمَرْعَاهَا *31* وَالْجِبَالَ أَرْسَاهَا *32* 
ابسط يا عم انا عايز افرحك
سلام


----------



## الحياه (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

  اخ ( abo daniel ) شكرا لتكرار المحاوله يبدو انك لم تستوعب كلمه 

 مفسرين مختصين 

 لكن فعلا اضحكتنى بسبب هذا المثال: ((ثم جمع التعظيم الي انا اعرفه هو مثلا 

 (نحن رئيس كذا .... 

 اول مره بحياتى اسمع واحد او رئيس يقول نحن رئيس( حلوه منك ).

 انظر كيف يستخدم الله صيغه الجمع ليعظم نفسه فى القران:

 (( أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ الْأَرْضَ مِهَادًا وَخَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَزْوَاجًاوَجَعَلْنَا نَوْمَكُمْ سُبَاتًا))

  وهناك الكثير , لكن اريدك ان تستوعب الفكره.

 ثم اضحكتنى مره اخرى وقلت:

 المفروض الايه تتقال كده:

 11] فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي ( سته ايام )  فى صيفه تاليفك ان الله قضى(سبع  

 سماوات ) ( فى ستة ايام) وهذا غلط.

 اعرفت الفرق بين كلام  و كلامك .

 اذن لاداعى للفلسفه .

 ما هو عدد الأيام التي عذب الله فيها عاد؟  وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " فِي أَيَّام نَحِسَات " 

 أَيْ مُتَتَابِعَات " سَبْع لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَة أَيَّام 

 حُسُومًا " وَكَقَوْلِهِ "فِي يَوْم نَحْس مُسْتَمِرّ أَيْ اُبْتُدِئُوا بِهَذَا الْعَذَاب فِي يَوْم نَحْس  

 عَلَيْهِمْ وَاسْتَمَرَّ بِهِمْ هَذَا النَّحْس " سَبْع لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَة أَيَّام حُسُومًا

  هل السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ كانوا معا فتفرقوا أم العكس؟ 

 (( أَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض كَانَتَا رَتْقًا))أَيْ كَانَ الْجَمِيع مُتَّصِلًا بَعْضه 

 بِبَعْضٍ مُتَلَاصِق مُتَرَاكِم بَعْضه فَوْق بَعْض فِي اِبْتِدَاء الْأَمْر فَفَتَقَ هَذِهِ مِنْ هَذِهِ فَجَعَلَ 

 السَّمَوَات سَبْعًا وَالْأَرْض سَبْعًا وَفَصَلَ بَيْن السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَالْأَرْض بِالْهَوَاءِ 

 أيهما خلق أولا ، السماوات أم الأرض؟   " خَلَقَ السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض فِي سِتَّة أَيَّام " 

 فَفَصَّلَ هَهُنَا مَا يَخْتَصّ بِالْأَرْضِ مِمَّا اِخْتَصَّ 

 بِالسَّمَاءِ فَذَكَرَ أَنَّهُ خَلَقَ الْأَرْض أَوَّلًا لِأَنَّهَا كَالْأَسَاسِ وَالْأَصْل أَنْ يَبْدَأ بِالْأَسَاسِ 

 ثُمَّ بَعْده بِالسَّقْفِ .

 " وَالْأَرْض بَعْد ذَلِكَ دَحَاهَا " بَسَطَهَا وَكَانَتْ مَخْلُوقَة قَبْل السَّمَاء مِنْ غَيْر دَحْو.


----------



## Abo Daniel (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

اخي المسمي بالحياه
انا هدفي ابسطك وربنا يعينني وابسطك كمان وكمان
اول مره بحياتى اسمع واحد او رئيس يقول نحن رئيس( حلوه منك ).
الله يكرمك يا عم انا عارف ان كل كلامي حلو وحلو اوي اوي
بس الله يرحمه الملك فاروق كان علي طول يقول نحن الملك فاروق (الله يرحمه ويحسن اليه ويبشبش الطوبه الي تحت راسه)
كون انك تضحك لما تسمع كده يبقي انت اكيد ما بتفهمش لغتك (لفه القران) ارجع بس للمفسرين المختصين وهم هايقولولك ان كلامي صح
ثم اضحكتنى مره اخرى وقلت:

المفروض الايه تتقال كده:

11] فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي ( سته ايام ) فى صيفه تاليفك ان الله قضى(سبع 

سماوات ) ( فى ستة ايام) وهذا غلط.

اعرفت الفرق بين كلام و كلامك .

اذن لاداعى للفلسفه .
انت قلت ولست انا انت بتتكلم وترد علي نفسك لان انت الي قلت المثال ( في يومين ثم اربعه ايام وقلت يقصد يومين سابقين ويومين يبقي اربعه ايام ) طيب اشمعني اخر يومين ماقلش سته ايام 2+2+2=6 مش انا الي قلت انت قلت وانا قلت لو كلامك صح يبقي المفروض الايه تكون كذا... كان ردك بلاش فلسفه !!!!!

اما باقي تفاسيرك لاياتكم فهذا التفسير قد يكون صحيح من وجه نظر المفسر وقد يكون غير صحيح في وجه نظر مفسر اخر يعني بالبلدي ( يتقال فيه كلام كتير ) لانك كده دخلت في النيات
يعني لما تقول
وَكَقَوْلِهِ "فِي يَوْم نَحْس مُسْتَمِرّ أَيْ اُبْتُدِئُوا بِهَذَا الْعَذَاب فِي يَوْم نَحْس عَلَيْهِمْ وَاسْتَمَرَّ بِهِمْ هَذَا النَّحْس " سَبْع لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَة أَيَّام حُسُومًا
انت كده بتتوقع ان يكون هذا المقصود لانه في الايه واضح وصريح
أَيَّامٍ نَّحِسَاتٍ ثم يَوْمِ نَحْسٍ 
اما الايه الثانيه انت ( يمكن ) يكون معاك حق
وبما انك مبسوط وانا عايز ابسطك اكتر واسمع شكرك ليا علي تكرار المحاوله ( علي حد قولك ) فاسمحلي ان اضيف الي معلوماتك الاتي:
*هل فرعون غرق أم نجا من الغرق؟ *
(يونس) وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْيًا وَعَدْوًا حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ *90* آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ *91* فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ *92* 
(الأسراء) وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى تِسْعَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ فَاسْأَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِذْ جَاءهُمْ فَقَالَ لَهُ فِرْعَونُ إِنِّي لَأَظُنُّكَ يَا مُوسَى مَسْحُورًا *101* قَالَ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا أَنزَلَ هَـؤُلاء إِلاَّ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ بَصَآئِرَ وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّكَ يَا فِرْعَونُ مَثْبُورًا *102* فَأَرَادَ أَن يَسْتَفِزَّهُم مِّنَ الأَرْضِ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ وَمَن مَّعَهُ جَمِيعًا *103* 
*كيف يتكلم الرسول موسى عن الانجيل وأتى بعده بأكثر من ألف سنة؟ *
*(الأعراف) *وَاخْتَارَ مُوسَى قَوْمَهُ سَبْعِينَ رَجُلاً لِّمِيقَاتِنَا فَلَمَّا أَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ قَالَ رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاء مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاء وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاء أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ *155 *وَاكْتُبْ لَنَا فِي هَـذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ إِنَّا هُدْنَـا إِلَيْكَ قَالَ عَذَابِي أُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ أَشَاء وَرَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَسَأَكْتُبُهَا لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَـاةَ وَالَّذِينَ هُم بِآيَاتِنَا يُؤْمِنُونَ *156* الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ *157*
*اوعي تقولي علشان موسي نبي وله كرامات*
*وسلام*


----------



## Twin (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال و مستعجل بلجواب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخوتي*

*لا إله الآ المسيح​**مع أنني قد نبهت قبلاً* ​


Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخوتي*
> 
> *لا إله الآ المسيح*​
> ...


*ومع ذالك فعلتم ما تريدون دون النظر لما قد تم التنبيه عليه *
*فسيتم حذف الموضوع فوراً*​*يحذف الموضوع*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

